# Tree Dwelling Lizard Species



## Gizzard (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey one of my close friends is just starting off into reptiles , he loves lizards and doesnt mind snakes but he would prefer his first herp to be a lizard now he wants a tree dwelling species ? any suggestions for him to look into?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

a lot of geckos like oedura and strophurus sp are aboreal, but there are other lizards like angle headed dragons, some monitors, pink tongued skinks etc that also will climb. if he wants something easy, a pink tongued skink would be the choice.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 25, 2010)

i was into pink tongues a while back but found they wernt really big in the maarket i found them hard to find i actually didnt find any at all, his with me now and he seems to be interested in geckos only thing is would they be alright in a wood enclosure?


----------



## Rankin_Keeper (Jan 25, 2010)

Jacky dragons?


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 25, 2010)

what about nobbi dragons are they auriborial?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

pink tongues are not that rare, see a few around for sale, I am suprised they are not more popular they are such an easy and good looking animal to keep.

for geckos they would be fine in wood enclosure if its escape proof and doesnt over heat / not heat up enough. if he wants a gecko, he can always see go with a leaf tail, though they do not move at all lol. Oedura species are the ones to get, marbled velvet geckos are probably the most popular, because of the size and the beautiful colours.

edit:

nobbi dragons are not kept that much, they ar a lot like jacky dragons and yes they will climb, but will also spend time on the ground like a lot of other animals.


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 25, 2010)

how much cash would he be looking at ? for a velvet


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 25, 2010)

pink tongue - $40-120
jacky dragon - $40-100
leaf tailed geckos (pyllurus) are usually $100 a lot of the ones you will see are wildcaught hence the cheap price, the regenerated tail, the orange mites and the location of sale being sydney you see on a lot of the ones you see available
saltuarius leaf tails are about $200 and are much nicer
marbled velvet geckos range from $120 to $200 depending on colour age sex locale etc.


----------



## Jakee (Jan 25, 2010)

Does he want a lizard he can handle ?


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 25, 2010)

yes.! but i got no clue on Auriborial Species im a Terrestrial keeper as i own a bearded dragon which have minimal climbing


----------



## Rankin_Keeper (Jan 25, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> leaf tailed geckos (pyllurus) are usually $100 a lot of the ones you will see are wildcaught hence the cheap price, the regenerated tail, the orange mites and the location of sale being sydney you see on a lot of the ones you see available
> 
> 
> > HAHAHA


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 25, 2010)

Get an angle-headed dragon (aka Southern Forest Dragon). They are a rainforest species dragon aboreal, diurnal, no heating required just UV & a water feature. Easy to care for and handle. Price range for hatchlings $100-$120 on average.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 25, 2010)

when i started keeping reptiles 4 years ago i started off with a pair of jackys there easy to keep , great climbers and have personality i still have the same pair
female left, male right


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 25, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> when i started keeping reptiles 4 years ago i started off with a pair of jackys there easy to keep , great climbers and have personality i still have the same pair
> female left, male right


lol they way their refusing to make eye contact looks like my parents


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 25, 2010)

Im with Jimmy27, I have kept my pair of Angle Heads for about 3 years now and out of all the reptile i have kept they have been easily the most enjoyable reptile i have kept, they dont hide so you see them 24/7, easy to breed and are quiet good looking.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Another option is a Frilly. Mine spends most his time up a branch hanging out. They have so much personality, get to a great size, can be handled and feed out of your hand. Perfect, IMO.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 25, 2010)

Except they are a class 2 dragon, I think they are looking for class 1 only.

But yes frilly's are on my wish list!


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 25, 2010)

Southern Angle Headed Dragon?


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 25, 2010)

Probably would be best to start with a easy to look after species, so proably an eastern water dragon. They are both ground, tree and water dwelling animals, so perhaps one of them would be best? They make great pets, you have to handle them alot to get them used to it, and they're easy to feed and stuff.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 25, 2010)

I vote Jackies, awesome personalities, cheap and very easy to keep and breed. I would also add that Southern Angle Headed Dragons are very good aswell, requiring only UVB, have very nice colours, but all this comes with a bit of a bigger price tag.
Jordy


----------

